# No Boot, No BIOS, No response to key-presses



## creativegb (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello,
Briefly stated, the Issue/Problem is as under:- 
1. About a week ago, I received from Intel's Service Centre at Chennai (India) a replacement Intel Desktop Board D945GCCR bearing Serial No. BTC R8360015X AAD78647-304. 
Since the replacement took more than a month and a half, I was compelled to use a Mercury Board PI945GCM during the interim period. It had RAID BIOS. 

2. After replacing the said Mercury Motherboard with Intel's replacement, I am unable to either Boot or to enter the BIOS-- the following Message appears but there is no response to any of the key-presses (F2, F8, Ctrl+E, Ctrl+F, Esc, S etc-- although the keyboard is working):- 

"IT8212 RAID BIOS V1.6.1.8 F/W Ver 02093030 Copyright 2002-2003, ITE, Inc ... 
Please wait for IDE sacn ..
Drive 0: Not detected
Drive 1: Not detected
Drive 2: Not detected
Drive 3: Not detected 
Press <Ctrl-F> or <Ctrl-E> to enter Setup Utility or
Press <ESC> or <S> to continue booting .... _" 

The cursor at the end of the above message keeps blinking, but the system does not respond to any of the key-presses, nor does it boot. 

I rechecked all the cable connections-- the same are in order. I also removed the CMOS battery for an hour, then replaced it; and have also changed the jumper settings for two minutes before setting the same back to normal. But to no effect.

During this while, the LED for my Floppy Drive also remains "on". 

I have 4 drives (1 HDD, 1 Floppy Drive, 1 OEM CD-ROM, 1 DVD Writer). And I'm using Windows XP as OS.

KINDLY HELP, ASAP.
Thanks & Regards
Have a nice day


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

For the floppy light on, flip over the cable, you most likely got it on upside down. 

I don't know why you can't get in to the bios...try holding the del key down and not letting up until the computer does something with that key held down. Report back what it does.

Also, if you changed motherboards, it is necessary to either do a new complete reinstall, or do a repair install, because the computer is looking for the new motherboard chipset drivers and the old board drivers are on there and not the new one. However, you can't do that unless you can get it to boot from a CDRom. Have you tried to boot from your OS CDRom?

For the drive search problem, you would need to go in to the bios setup menu (and I understand you can't get there) and disable the raid option, because it sounds like the computer is searching for a Raid Array which you do not have.


----------



## creativegb (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks!
In the meanwhile, I have already tried the following, please:-

i) Tried a fresh Install of Windows. But installation does not begin, nor does the Message “Press any key to boot from CD …” appear. 

ii) Downloaded the BIOS Update (ISO image) from Intel’s website, and burned a bootable CD with Nero. After removing the BIOS’ jumper, I inserted the CD in the affected computer and restarted the pc. But at the end of it all, the following message appeared:-

"Current revision: CR94510J.86A.0049.2007.0522.1433
Updating to revision: LF94510J.86A.0103.2008.0814.1910

Flash update failed!
Technical information: (0x80000019, 722)

Recovery complete.
Restart the computer for changes to take effect. If the recovery jumper was used to force recovery, then turn off the computer and reinstall the jumper to normal mode."

I did as instructed. But there is no change in the situation; the same old problem continues, please.

iii) Flipped the data-cable of the Floppy, but the LED still remains on all the time; however, the LED did not behave in this way while I was using the BIOS Update CD and the BIOS’ jumper was out.

iv) Re-started the pc-- with F2 key pressed all the way. Still no BIOS.

v) Shall also try the PS/2 Keyboard; at present, I’m using the USB one, please.


----------



## creativegb (Oct 5, 2008)

I tried PS/2 keyboard, but to no effect.
Please read "CLR_CMOS jumper" for BIOS' jumper.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you are asking how to clear the cmos, then this is what you need to do: Make sure the jumper is first in pins 1 & 2, then move it to pins 2 & 3, then replace it after a few minutes to pins 1 & 2. (just make sure it is in the home position of 1 & 2, because some boards have been known to have it in the wrong position when you receive them from the factory.

If the jumper is correct (home position), then you can also clear the CMOS by simply removing the motherboard battery for a few minutes and then returning it to the original position. Don't forget to ground yourself and unplug from the wall before working in that case.


----------



## creativegb (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks Again!
I had already tried the jumper settings and removing the CMOS battery BEFORE posting the above Query, please.
Moreover, after I was able to force installation 'procedure' for BIOS Update by removing the aforesaid jumper (although the 'updation' did ultimately fail) I tried forcing the re-installation of Windows XP-- by adopting the same method. But to no avail, please.


----------

